# When Life Treats You Like a Beachball...



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

You can actually see the outline of some of the eggs in the third picture...she's been saying "I'm gonna pop momma!" for the past couple of days. She's digging like a maniac so any day now...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

wow... thats a veritable treasureload she's got in that belly. What's the gestation time for the eggs once she lays them? Any idea how many eggs are in a typical brood?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

It's her first time, so I'm counting on about 12 or so. Some females can lay up near 20. It takes about 60 days for the eggs to hatch once they're laid.

BTW, here's daddy:


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very very nice


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats a big girl! my lil guy eats like a pig but he would never get that big!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

She's about 17.5" long and is pushing 350g. Dad (Mnementh) is about 18.25" long and is 330g.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

congrats

and what type of lizard is that

horned ?????


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Inland Bearded Dragon, Pagona vitticeps


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Inland Bearded Dragon, Pagona vitticeps










thanks draco
those are amazing specimens
what type of enclosure are they in
have any pics


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Draco's going to be a proud momma


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my males is 18.5"







. i need to get him weighed....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dracofish said:


> It's her first time, so I'm counting on about 12 or so. Some females can lay up near 20. It takes about 60 days for the eggs to hatch once they're laid.
> 
> BTW, here's daddy:


 that male looks happy









nice pics and also sweet dragons


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

he's so happy he's smiling


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You are the pic master!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> what type of enclosure are they in
> have any pics


 I have three different enclosures for the adults. I have three lesser developed males of the same age together in their own enclosure, three lesser developed females of the same age together in their own enclosure, and the breeding one with two females and the male. The main enclosure is a DIY made out of a 2 x 4 frame, melamine, and styrene on top. I use Play Sand as substrate for adults and Repti-Sand for juveniles.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

26 eggs laid this afternoon!


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

dracofish said:


> 26 eggs laid this afternoon!


 Congrats!!







good luck for them all hatching. 
What colour morph are they? orange? i'm not too hot on dragon morphs. 
Well done on some very fine looking specimins


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

They're technically all Sandfire/Golds, but each looks very different. The female pictured above is a very high pastel yellow...very nice color, but she doesn't have any orange. The male is a high orange. My other breeding female is a high red. She even has some violet highlights.

After I make some money off these guys and cover my losses of raising them for the past year to this point, I plan on getting some pure strain morphs, but not common ones. I'm thinking about high end Citrus and leucistic morphs.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

dracofish said:


> 26 eggs laid this afternoon!


 you said up top that you expected 12 eggs, and that most females lay about 20, is 26 a very strange amount to get?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

You can never be certain about these things, they can lay anything from 10 to 30 eggs. 26 is a good clutch for a first time mum you got there!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Lahot said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > 26 eggs laid this afternoon!
> ...


Well, since it was her first time I certainly wasn't expecting so many. Older females can lay up to 30, but I thought it was definately noteworthy for this first timer to lay so many. My other female of the same age only laid 9 and 8 out of those were infertile. So, I only have 1 egg left from her. That's basically what I was expecting from this girl too the first time around.


----------

